# Just got back From Metrocon.



## Munky (Jun 22, 2009)

OK so I got back today from a great weekend at Metrocon in Tampa,Fl. I met alot of cool Furries.
I was able to attend A furry panel and best of all almost 2 hours of Furry games.

I will post pics soon but there is nothing more funny then 6 Furrys trying to play Twister.

We also played Furry Dodgeball. That was fun till I kinds hurt my neck.
But I gotto say that was the best part was hanging out with the furries and getting some great pics.

So to the Furries that are on here from this weekend all I can say is Thank you for making it a fun weekend. Next year I will have my suit and be up there with you. 

    Munky


----------



## Shino (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice, but you should have posted this in the Conventioneering forum.

Anywho, I was considering going, as I might have been down there for unrelated reasons, but I couldn't make it work into my schedule. 
I'll start spreading the real jealousy into my schedule once people start posting about anthrocon. 

*baaawwwww*


----------



## dragon_mel (Jun 22, 2009)

Although Shino is probably right, I just have to respond.  I was at Metrocon too!  I didn't make it to the games, but I went to the dicussion panel afterwards.  If you saw the purple and black mohawk, you saw me >.<


----------



## Munky (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes I saw you.. You sat in front of me at the panel. But ill post pics in the other spot


----------



## dragon_mel (Jun 22, 2009)

haha oops >.<  i hope you could see...


----------



## pheonix (Jun 22, 2009)

I would've went if I had a way there but I never do. I miss everything cause of living so far south. I wish a decent convention would happen down here in the Broward/Miami-Dade area.


----------



## ChibiPa (Jun 23, 2009)

Chibi Pa was at Metrocon passing out fliers for our event. You might have seen the weird Japanese pinball games (Pachinko) in the dealer room. I met a lot of interesting furs there. But my fursuit phobia is still strong (Curse Disney World and their Chip and Dale). No matter what we will have a fur room at Chibi Pa in West Palm Beach, Fl Sept 4th-6th.

  If I talked with you at Metro please let me know... I was the tall green haired guy. Not a costume just a bad life choice.


----------



## dragon_mel (Jun 23, 2009)

ChibiPa said:


> Chibi Pa was at Metrocon passing out fliers for our event. You might have seen the weird Japanese pinball games (Pachinko) in the dealer room. I met a lot of interesting furs there. But my fursuit phobia is still strong (Curse Disney World and their Chip and Dale). No matter what we will have a fur room at Chibi Pa in West Palm Beach, Fl Sept 4th-6th.
> 
> If I talked with you at Metro please let me know... I was the tall green haired guy. Not a costume just a bad life choice.


 

i talked to you very very briefly the last day, i doubt you would remember it.  basically i was the girl with the purple mohawk >.<

and i love the green hair btw


----------



## ChibiPa (Jun 24, 2009)

Man there were so many furs...  I remember a purple mohawk. I was so tired at the end I could have talked to Obama and forgot by now.  Lets see there were 4 girls and one of them told me they were saving up for a fur suit until they saw we were doing a fur only rave...  And there was an ice road trucker from alaska dressed up like inu yasha. There was the guy and his girlfriend. He came back to play Pachinko with fur gloves on... that was a bad idea. Oh there was the green psuedo fur (Leggins, tail and ears)... well he insisted he was not a fur because he had a friend who was a fur and his friend was only fur so he could have sex with people in animal suits... I set him straight. While there are people like that. That is not why everyone is a fur. I think he is thinking differently.

I remember saying cool mohawk. But then again I said nice hair to another chick with green hair.

You know when I decided to do the fur room. I made sure to tell the Cat5 crew they should make a room that non furs would feel comfortable going into and watching. We will spread understanding if it requires a shot gun. *Ooops sorry been playing fallout3 too much*

*To Sum it up*!

  Metro was a lot of fun with quite a few furs. Sorry if my memory sucks.


----------



## dragon_mel (Jun 24, 2009)

I think we really need a room like that; just something to set the mainstream right about what the fandom really is.  I'm in a club at my college that is starting an anime con on campus, and a few other furs in the club and myself want to have a panel or something to try to explain what furry is and isn't.


----------

